# Pain in my leg



## CrackBadger (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been doing Muay Thai for a couple of weeks now after stopping for about 2 months and I noticed I have this pain in my lower right leg just beside my shin. It hurts more and more every class I go to. It hurts most when I try to walk or stand on my toes.

I took a week off Muay Thai but the pain still comes back when I walk for long periods of time. Its right on the side of my leg beside my shin. I don't know how to stretch this part of the leg. Should I see the doctor about this or just take another week off?


----------



## Kacey (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say both - take off of muay thai until you see a doctor.  It could be lots of things, but none of us can diagnose it from here.  It could be a bone bruise, it could be shin splints, it could all sorts of things - but if it hurts just walking, that's not a good thing.  Go see a doctor, and if it hurts, don't do it (or as little as possible - not walking at all is probably not an option).  And let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I would say both - take off of muay thai until you see a doctor.  It could be lots of things, but none of us can diagnose it from here.  It could be a bone bruise, it could be shin splints, it could all sorts of things - but if it hurts just walking, that's not a good thing.  Go see a doctor, and if it hurts, don't do it (or as little as possible - not walking at all is probably not an option).  And let us know what the doctor says.


I agree with Kacey. take some more time off and see a doctor. Sounds like shin splints to me but Im not a doctor. 

This is what I do when I get them (again not a doctor). I usually wrap which ever leg is bothering me with an ace bandage (this will keep the heat against the muscels and keeps them loose). then I walk or run and work them out. After Im done I sit arond with the ace bandage still on with the leg elevated. After about 30min I take the bandage off and put some ice on it. After a week or so this helps. But again im an accountant not a doctor so go see one first and make sure its nothing more serious

B


----------



## Babook (Feb 10, 2008)

You never know it can be sciatica radiating all the way from your lower back. Chiropractor ( a good one) will help more than a regular doctor in this case.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2008)

Definatley see a Doctor and get it diagnosed.


----------

